# Separation anxiety/barking



## suzyfrtz

Hi all, I'm new to the list. Our Havanese "Caz" is 7 months old and he's been with us since he was 8 weeks. We have had many dogs in our lives but this is our first Havanese. He is an Only Puppy. We have fallen very much in love with our new baby. However, he has developed what I am calling separation anxiety, although he doesn't do anything naughty while we're out. He simply goes nuts, barking and jumping and spinning around, when he sees we're ready to go out...or when he THINKS we're going out...even to the point of him seeing me put on hand lotion! Even when he sees me getting ready to take out the garbage...into his frenzied routine he goes. He quiets down when he knows he can't go. This is pretty much OK, since we live in the country with no near neighbors, even though we think it's bad behavior for him. However, we will soon be leaving for our winter home in Florida, which is in a mobile home park. How will we ever get him adjusted to a new place, especially when we want to leave him for a couple hours? He does not have a crate because he hated it so much, his little muzzle would be soaking wet when we returned because of him trying to get out. We have a secure room to leave him in, the kitchen. Florida, well, that will be a different story!


----------



## Laurief

First off = Welcome to the forum, we are very happy to have you and Caz!!
My three have not had the separation anxiety so I cannot speak to that, but I know that there are a lot of people here who can help.
I can say that we take our guys with us on our 3 week vacation, and as long as they are with us, they are ok. We had a few little problems this past year with leaving them in the xpen, as Lexi did not want to be with her puppy brother in a small enclosed place. So we learned to put him in a crate & the girls had run of the middle floor. I really felt that if they were with us, they knew it was an ok place to be. I am sure Caz will surprise you.
AGain - Welcome!!!


----------



## Lina

Welcome to the forum! For separation anxiety, there are a lot of things you can do. This has been discussed before and I have written a post on it before. This is what I wrote previously:



> Here's a list of things that worked really well for me:
> 
> 1. Before you leave, ignore your puppy for 20 minutes. That means no eye contact and no touching. This shows him that he can be apart from you while you're home and be happy. It might be hard at first because he might beg for attention. He will stop doing this eventually, though.
> 
> 2. When you leave give him an extra special treat that he LOVES and ONLY gets when you are leaving home. Kubrick, for example, gets some boiled chicken and a piece of beef jerky. He gets so excited to get his treats, he's actually HAPPY that I'm leaving. You can also do this with a toy if you don't want to go the treat route. Kubrick, however, doesn't even touch his toys or chews while I'm gone, so you might find that to be the case.
> 
> 3. Leave a shirt or pillowcase that you've slept in for a week or so in the crate with him. This will give the puppy your scent and will help soothe him while you're gone.
> 
> 4. Leave the TV or radio on for background noise.
> 
> 5. When you leave, use a key word. I always said Be Good. This will help him associate this word with you coming back.
> 
> 6. When you come back, ignore him until he's completely calm. I know this is very hard, especially for the kids since they love to see an excited puppy. But it's better for him in the long run. By ignoring him until he's calm, you're showing him that it's OK for you to be out of the house, he doesn't need you around all the time and being calm gives him attention and love.
> 
> I hope some of these tips can help you. My vet and my trainer both told me to do these things and it helped Kubrick immensely! I haven't had him cry and/or bark when I leave in a really long time and you had to have seen what he was like before. He used to do the same thing, knock his water dish over, throw everything around and act very upset with lots of barking and crying.


And in your particular case, I will stress that the crate IS necessary for separation anxiety. It's not necessary for every dog, but a dog that has separation anxiety needs to be in a safe enclosed space. You have to get him used to the crate in small steps. Don't stick him in there for two hours while you're gone the first time, it will only make him nervous. I would start out by feeding him in the crate with the door open, this will help him associate the crate with a good place. Slowly, start to close the door, then lock the door while he's eating. Let him out the minute he is done. When he is comfortable eating in there with the door locked, start to put him in by giving him an extra special treat and locking the door. If he cries, ignore him. Don't leave him in there more than 5 minutes and make sure to be within eye sight the whole time. Don't let him out when he's crying, only let him out when he's quiet and make sure to praise him for being quiet as you let him out. Start to increase the time when you are still within eyesight. Once you see that he doesn't cry at all anymore, start to leave the room (not the house) in small time increments, 1 minute, 5 minutes, 15 minutes, so on and so forth. Eventually he will be fine in the crate.

I can't stress enough how important the crate is for dogs with separation anxiety. It's their safe haven. You can eventually (once he is used to being in the crate) put the crate in an expen and leave the door open with him in the pen. Until his separation anxiety is gone, you can't leave him that much space to roam, it will only make him even more anxious.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Thank you for your welcome and for the tips. I'm not sure I can get him back in the crate, but will certainly try out your suggestions. Photo of Caz at 5 months - he's just had a clip but we're going to try to let his hair grow out. Had trouble getting our photos to "fit" the requirements so will try to get a more recent shot. Again, many thanks. This is a great forum.


----------



## Laurief

Caz is a cutie!!


----------



## Lynn

I have a havanese dog with separation anxiety... what I have learned about it from reading on the forum is the degree of separation anxiety varies greatly from dog to dog. Some dogs have it alot worst than others....some things that work for some dogs don't work for others.

I have tried it all, and nothing has really worked. I tried the crate and Casper loves his crate and has had crate training, but to be left home alone in a crate was not for him. When left in his crate he wore a sore in his nose while we were gone 1 hr and was very upset when we can back. 

I got another dog(to help keep him company), that has not worked... he is still doing the same thing as you describe your dog as doing (because we have video taped it) but this time he is upsetting the other dog and teaching the other dog to be upset when we are gone.

I have tried all the suggestions and he goes into panic mode when left home alone and it doesn't stop until we get home. I am now working with my vet, trying some medicine treatments with him.


----------



## Paige

Welcome to the forum...I have 3 havanese...I do stay home...but have always crated mine when I leave, with no problem...They now go in on their own when they see me getting ready to leave...

Try putting him in there with a treat...during the day for naps and times like during dinner or cooking or showering to get him use to it...most will come to love there crates as they consider it their den...

You can always freeze mushed kibble in a kong and give that to him...it keeps them busy for quit awhile..


Good luck he is a cutie..


----------



## Thumper

I'm one with a Hav that had TERRIBLE separation anxiety, especially as a puppy!

I could NOT use the crate. Just couldn't do. Gucci was injuring herself trying to get out and even managed to rip her ear and draw blood somehow in her FRANTIC trying to get out! And that was only on a 10 minute "trial run". 

We no longer use the crate! Ever!

The Xpen worked much better for us, even though she would wreck it sometimes in her 'anxiety' 

This was really VERY hard on me. I am home 95% of the time, work mostly from home and I am able to take her to the office if I need to go there..so when I leave, it is usually for doctors appt's, groceries, or to pick up books from the library drive through window...Nothing that even requires me to be gone for more than hour.

I think after about 2-3 months.....it got BETTER. In the sense that she wasn't completely having a breakdown when I was gone, but she does get quite anxious when I close the laptop and/or pick up my purse...she goes and tries to 'block the door' so I can't leave! LOL.and will whimper, etc. so, I guess I can say she has "taken the drama down a notch".

She has free roam of the house at around 5 months (she's 10 now) and she used to sleep at the door.

But the last few weeks, it seems to have worsened, she stands up and looks OUT the front door (glass) and waits and the scratches at the door when I leave and when I drive up.

My housekeeper told me last week, that she whimpered at the door the whole 15 minutes I was gone to buy a new iron  I don't know..but atleast she's not drawing BLOOD on herself, so that's better, right?

I never make a big deal about leaving or coming home,

I also bring her back a new toy/treat sometimes, I think that helps!

As far as crating, I know that has really worked for some, but not for us. Gucci has never really been destructive (unless she's in the crate!LOL), so I trusted her pretty young..but started leaving her very short times and building up. I know it is really hard, and can wreck you with guilt  But they do learn that you come home! Hang in there! and :welcome:

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy

my dog major had separation anxiety, we were able to nip it but it takes time and energy. be patient, i will get easier. the one thing that worked for us is what was mentined by Lina, but slowly work up to your time away. 
always use your key word even if you are going out to get the paper. 

i know with us, as soon as my dog saw my shoes and purse, he went bazerk. so now, my shoes and purse are downstairs by the garage door. also, there is a product that works wonders. it's available on line at petco called Comfort Zone with D.A.P. for Dogs. you plug it in and it lasts for weeks. it helps take the edge off your dogs stress. also , canine lulubies helps, play this cd when you leave. it's also something that's calming to them. 

our dog was peeing all over the house during his SA so we confined him to the kitchen. i believe they should always be confined somewhere, i think our houses are just too big for small dogs. 

i also contacted a dog communicator. she said that my dog was getting stressed because he didn't know what was going on when i left. so, before i leave, i tell django where i am going and why he can't come with me and what he needs to do while i am gone, nap, play with your toy, etc. i also leave him a kong with treats to keep him busy. SA hits the first 20 minutes you leave to if they ahve something to keep themselves busy with, then they don't miss you as much. also a great walk to poop them out helps as well. 

all i can say is stick with it, it does get better, they just miss us so much while we are gone, plus they pick up on our guilt. if you are calm and in a good place, your dog will be as well. i speak from experience! good luck!!!


----------



## Thumper

Lynn, I'm surprised that Missy hasn't helped Casper and they don't play or stay busy with each other when you are gone. I thought for sure the #2 Hav would be the solution! lol

Gucci is oblivious to the rest of our house when we are gone. She stays put in the foyer. Maybe she's confined herself to a small space waiting. She's never had an accident while were gone.

I'm still miffed on how she managed to cut/bite her ear during her temper tantrum in the crate for a few minutes. It looked like a murder scene in there and it was only a tiny cut! Boy did i cry!  

Kara


----------



## JanB

Welcome to the forum...Caz is a cutie! This is timely for me. We've had Tessa a week yesterday. At first she was a little timid and shy. Now she's a velcro dog, esp with me. Which is OK, I don't mind her following me around. What I don't like is that she can be in a room with my DH or DD and she'll whine and cry if I leave and am out of her sight. Even if I pop back in every few minutes to assure her I always come back. I do ignore her if she's acting up and give attention for being quiet. If I tether her to a chair or door knob while cooking dinner, etc and I leave her line of sight even for a second, she'll whine and cry. There are times we MUST crate, we can't be here 24/7. She throws a fit but isn't destructive to herslef or the crate. i do think she eventually settles down ( i like the idea of a tape recorder, we'll have to try that). 

Anyway, the whole point of my story is I spoke with an animal behaviorist today and she told me that whenever Tessa begins to cry as I leave I should whip around and in a loud stern voice "Quiet!", very alpha-like. Only I should do this, not my DH. So I've worked on this today. It was hard. But it's already beginning to work. I do this every time I leave a room and she's left behind with DH. If it's the 2 of us, she can follow me. I just didn't want Tessa to be a one person dog. It was obvious it was out of insecurity and I want her to be secure with both of us. We'll work on the crate and ex-pen later. Right now she cries in the ex-pen even if we're in sight so we're using the tether.

So, maybe if you tried something similar to what the behaviorist suggested it might work with Caz? Good luck!

Lina, Thanks for all the good tips! 

Kara, poor baby! You're so lucky Gucci confines herself and is trustworthy. My Sheltie did that when I was gone even when she had the run of the house. I was spoiled...

I tried giving a yummy chewie while gone but she's not interested and it's still sitting there when I get back. Not even a flossie will interest her although any other time she loves it.


----------



## Lina

Kara, actually true separation anxiety has nothing to do with having other people/dogs around, it's only to do with a specific person or people. Getting another dog does not cure separation anxiety in the large majority of cases. You have to work with the dog to eliminate the separation anxiety either by using the methods I mentioned or, if it's a very severe case, a drug such as Rescue Remedy. A lot of people think that adding a second dog will get rid of separation anxiety and although for some dogs that is true, most dogs who have it really bad will not get any better with another dog there, like Missy's Casper.

Jan, Kubrick also doesn't touch his flossie or chews when I'm gone. I think that's normal for a lot of dogs. Give Tessa a treat that she can eat and not chew (or a toy if she likes that) instead of a chew.


----------



## Thumper

That does make sense, Lina!

I've just could've sworn I've read that "getting another" one cures all ails! lol, maybe I took that literally? lol

I think Gucci's was so bad because I got her so young (8 wks) and she really thought I was 'mommy'. I think some dogs are more 'den' dogs and others are more 'pack' dogs, but most havs are really 'one person' dogs to a certain extent, ya know? I mean...she likes other people in the family, but is not as attached and protective with them as she is me.

I think she's more patient when I leave now, less neurotic...but definately "depressed" when I'm not home. If I offer her the chance to come with me (for an errand like the library drive thru) she ALWAYS goes!

I've never tried medicine. I did try benedryl and valium once for travel but that seemed to make her MORE anxious/upset.

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl

I started a thread on this a few days ago but will continue the conversation here.
Henry: 1yr , 2 months old, got him when he was a pup.
In a nutshell Henry is howling and barking for hours when I am out.
This, I am told via notes on the condo door to which we have just moved.

So far I have found this helpful:
- putting the kong toy with a biscuit stuffed into it, and he works to get that out.
- tommorrow he begins doggie daycare 1x a week to start to help him gain confidence that all is okay when I am away (he had an interview with a dalmation and passed!)
- I changed his crate to a bit of a bigger crate that gives him more room, but not too too much.
- I plan to put acoustic panels on the walls (this should be attractive) so as to minimize his volume for the time being.

That is all for now, but let's see what I can accomplish.
I think it is small steps, like said above, short intervals.

I'm definately going to try "special treat" & "be good" before leaving.

thanks all


----------



## Lynn

Thumperlove said:


> Lynn, I'm surprised that Missy hasn't helped Casper and they don't play or stay busy with each other when you are gone. I thought for sure the #2 Hav would be the solution! lol
> 
> I'm still miffed on how she managed to cut/bite her ear during her temper tantrum in the crate for a few minutes. It looked like a murder scene in there and it was only a tiny cut! Boy did i cry!
> 
> Kara


Kara, I am really sadden by the fact that Missy does not help Casper with his 
separation anxiety. That is why I working closely with my vet now. I found a vet that will listen to me and not think I am crazy. She said Casper is teaching Missy his behavior!!:jaw: My Luck lol The first time I left them, we video taped it and Missy looked at Casper like he was crazy..... I have been leaving them and she seemed to be getting more upset each time. Then we left them today to go get groceries and 1 hr later, I come home and they are both howling and barking still. So....to say the least I am very disappointed and really working on leaving these dogs home alone. I don't think I have read where anyone with two havanese had this problem.

But after a year of being limited where I go....I up for some change.

And I glad you shared you crate story also, I thought Casper was going to have a scar on his nose for life after being left in a crate home alone. And he loves his crate, just not left in it home alone. He sleeps in it when I am at work with him during the day.

So it does vary from dog to dog.....so I just suggest to people to try for short periods new things and see what works for them.


----------



## Laurief

Lynn, I am really surprised that Missy didnt help Casper in that way! Wow! Does the vet have any ideas??


----------



## Lynn

Laurief said:


> Lynn, I am really surprised that Missy didnt help Casper in that way! Wow! Does the vet have any ideas??


I am surprised also...but I did read that some dogs it will not help, because they want contact with the humans, so I knew it might be a possiblity.

The vet has Casper on medicine he takes daily, he does not act any different on the medicine, it is to help with his anxieties. The next step is to give him a doggie valium before I leave him home alone. I am suppose to try it first and watch him, I haven't done that...so I didn't use it today when getting groceries.

But, I feel the same way as the vet...he just needs some help now at this stage in his life, it will not be a permanent treatment needed.


----------



## Lynn

I was really against using any medication, but I have tried all the suggestions here on the forum and read alot and none of it helped. Casper just goes into a panick when left alone and I can't get his mind into any other place.

It has been a year now with Casper, and when the second dog didn't bring any relief...I turned to a very understanding vet. She helps me, just by being able to talk to her about it.


----------



## irnfit

Mine have been pretty good about being left alone. I don't make a big deal when I leave. When I come home, I don't make an event out of it, either. It's just a quick "hi, babies" and I go about my business. I also found it helpful to put them outside for a few minutes to settle them down. When I get home they are usually laying in the window, very calmly (until they see my car).


----------



## suzyfrtz

You all have certainly given me alot of good advice, and also, I'm relieved that Caz isn't the only one that hated his crate. He was put in the crate with a nice soft pad and toy from the get-go...at first, he seemed happy enough crated at home, but when we went away and left him in it, as I mentioned in my original post, it looked like he spent all his time chewing on the gate. It really upset me to see what a state he had gotten himself into. 

I have very good suspicions that when we're away he spends his time on top of the kitchen table, where he can look out the window. I know it is no surprise for you experienced owners when I say he can fly! 

We will continue with being consistent when we leave and when we come home. We made the mistake of fussing over him when we returned home, because he was estatic to see us! But now are acting calm and waiting to greet him until he calms down. When we get ready to leave and he goes into his routine, we say Hush! and put our palms out. Well, it works for Cesar Milan! 

Will let you all know what happens when we get to his Florida home. 

Thanks again for your warm welcome.


----------



## Lynn

Thumperlove said:


> Lynn, I'm surprised that Missy hasn't helped Casper and they don't play or stay busy with each other when you are gone. I thought for sure the #2 Hav would be the solution! lol
> 
> Kara


Just wanted to update everyone on Casper's separation anxiety problem.... I have been leaving Casper and Missy home alone now daily, started with short periods and working up to longer periods and it is getting alot better.

Yesterday they were home alone for 4 hrs. and everything was fine, so there is light at the end of the tunnel. Missy did actually help Casper with his separation anxiety problem, it just didn't happen overnight or as fast as I would have liked it to happen.

I am sooo excited about this....this has been our best week ever since I got Casper, for being able to leave him home and not have him freak out.


----------



## Thumper

Lynn,

That's GREAT news! I had a feeling she would help :kiss: She'll be there to play and keep him company instead of him just focusing on you not being there. I'm really happy to hear this. I always wondered if I got #2 if they would have less separation anxiety...OR if Gucci would just teach the new pup to sit at the door and stare at the street 

Any new pictures?  

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo!!! That is great news Lynn. We knew he had it in him, he just needed his little sister to help him out!! You must be so relieved!


----------



## Lynn

I know I need to do some more pictures....I tell you the two of them are just too cute!! And Missy is really cute, she is 4 months old and weighs 6.5 pounds, she is a little butter ball! 

They are starting to play really hard together, then they fall asleep for hours It did just take time for Casper and Missy to bond together. 

When I leave the house now I tell him "to take care of Missy, while I am gone." Most of the time I try to leave during their rest time.


----------



## Lynn

Laurief said:


> Yahoo!!! That is great news Lynn. We knew he had it in him, he just needed his little sister to help him out!! You must be so relieved!


I am sooo relieved!!! I caught myself making a list of all the places I want to go now. Get my nails done, out to dinner, go to the library....places I have avoided going for a year now. So, I wanted to share the news....I am pretty excited!!!:whoo:


----------



## Lina

Lynn, that is such wonderful news! I'm glad that things seem to be working out for the best for Casper. :whoo:


----------



## suzyfrtz

Caz seems to be doing better the last few days. We are not fussing about leaving. Today, he barked a bit when he saw me getting my shoes on, it's like he's saying "Take me! Take me!." When I put him in his secure kitchen spot, he was quiet. So a little progress there. However, the real test comes next month when we go to our winter place. 

Suzy loves Cazzie


----------



## Lynn

Suzy,

I am glad to hear Caz is making progress too in his separation anxiety. Next month when you go to Florida, just start training him from square one again, it will be easier he will learn quicker....but you will need to start slow with him.

Littlebuddy has some good advice on this....go back and read some of her postings, I have learned alot from her advice. Like I assign Casper something to do while I am gone, like I tell him "take care of Missy". It seems to help.


----------



## Squirt

I posted this on another thread but I'll post it here too because it is relevant.



> I was home with Squirt for a month after we got her but I knew I had to work over Thanksgiving. I would have to be gone for four hours, home for two, and gone for another four or five. DH would be in and out of the house during that time. Squirt was terrible when left alone -- she would cry and howl the whole time we'd be gone. We video taped her, and it was heartbreaking.
> 
> So on a Saturday I started my training. I left the house for five minutes at a time, giving a treat when I left and when I returned. I extended the time to 10 minutes, then 15 minutes, then 20 minutes. I had four errands to run so I would give her a treat, run the errand, return and give her another treat. I did this for all four errands. The last errand she didn't bark or howl while I was gone, and she hasn't cried or howled when left alone since, and I have been working every day for two weeks. I wasn't sure she wasn't making noise while alone, so I videotaped her while we were gone and she lays in my chair the entire time we are gone and doesn't make a peep. I am so proud of her!
> 
> I realize this might not work for everyone but I wanted to let everyone know that, at least in my case, it worked.


I no longer give her treats when we leave or when we come back, and she hasn't made a peep.


----------

